# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Advance-Box - ATF طلبات : أرجو تعزيز الموضوع وتأييده للنهوض بالتيربو من جديد

## Shamseldeen Victory

*بســـــ الله ـــــــــم
السلام عليكم
من الملاحظ ضعف بوكس التيربو بشكل تدريجي في دعم هواتف نوكيا الجديدة وانخفاض مستوى السبورت وحتى التحديثات الجديدة للبوكس معظمها بما يخص ATF JTAG ولهذا.....
قمت بأنشاء موضوع علي الهوستنج بخصوص بوكسالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] فيه طلبات أغلب مستخدمي التيربو يحتاجونها وهي: - النهوض بالسبورت ودعم الفلاشات الجديدة ومتابعتها
- دعم أجهزة MediaTek (MTK بقوة
- ترخيص تكلفة الشفرات الدولية
وكل الذى أطلبه تعزيز الموضوع وتأييده بمشاركاتكم  للنهوض بالتيربو من جديد والرسالة موجهة للسيد أكس شادو
وهذا رابط الموضوع الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *تحياتي شمس الدين فكتوري شاكس*

----------


## aned7899

موضوع ممتاز نرجو من الاخوة الدعم

----------


## karimovic44

موضوع ممتاز نرجو من الاخوة الدعم

----------


## ezzat2007

موضوع ممتاز.........

----------


## راشدمحمد

بالتوفيق اخى
اطلعت على  الموضوع وادليت بدلوى

----------


## kojyy

تمام يا بوب وده ردى  Thanks brother Shams At the beginning of the emergence of Box turbo expected absence of a rival team but notes attention JTAG Department We hope not forget the rest of the sections updates in the presence of many competitive teams. Although work on the last updated  but the box fails to deal with the Nokia 108, for example, I hope to regain his place for the first turbo Box   شكرا اخى شمس  فى بداية ظهور بوكس التيربو توقعنا عدم وجود منافس له لكن تلاحظ اهتمام الفريق بقسم جى تاج نأمل الا ننسى تحديثات باقى الاقسام فى ظل وجود العديد من الفرق المنافسة . بالرغم من العمل على اخر تحديث لكن البوكس يعجز عن التعامل مع نوكيا ١٠٨ على سبيل المثال  اتمنى ان يستعيد التيربو بوكس مكانته الاولى    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## karimovic44

لقد اصدر الفريق اصار جديد النسخة 
20.20 ولكن لحد الان لم نعرف مالجديد لم يضعو معلومات في 
gsmhosting

----------


## GSM-AYA

*بالتوفيق اخى*

----------


## bouhelal

نرجو من الاخوة الدعم  بالتوفيق اخى Shamseldeen

----------


## karimovic44

أظن ان الفريق اصبح مهتم بالجيتاج فقط

----------


## mmbaloul

الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## lsanlmakhfi

موضوع جميل اخي حقا لبد ان يجمعو بين القديم والجديد ودعم فك شفرات الهواتف مثل mtk 108 ...

----------

